# Korg Nano Kontrol



## thelighter2 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi Forum
seid ungefähr 2 Stunden besitze ich einen KOrg nanokontrol,jedoch habe ich keine ahung wie man alle 9 Fader im Programm mit jeweils einen einzelnen Fader steuern kann.Habe mir auch Korg Kontrol Editor runtergeladen jedoch bringt es mich auch nicht weiter
Daselbe Problem auch bei den Tasten,wie kann ich einstellen das eine Taste für Mute die andere für Solo ist.

bitte dringen um hilfe 

MFG ALEX


----------



## bokay (13. Dezember 2008)

2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder du findest heraus (Handbuch) welchen MIDIBefehl welche Taste, welcher Fader sendet und teilst dies deiner Software mit. Sprich stellst bei z.B.: "Solo" ein das eingehender Befehl xyz eben "Solo" auslöst.

Oder: Du konfigurierst deinen Controller so dass er auf den Knöpfen und Fadern die MIDIBefehle ausgibt die deine Software für Solo, Mute, Lautstärke voreingestellt erwartet.

Am besten beide Handbücher in diesem Bereich mal durchlesen dann weißt du sicher Bescheid.


----------



## sight011 (13. Dezember 2008)

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass der Controller Midi sendet, gibt es bei Logic die Möglichkeit die Midi #Daten auszulesen die der Contoller sendet - vorausgesetzt es kommt was an!

Manche Sequenzer liefern auch eine Learn-Funktion mit sich, sprich du stellst sie auf eine Learn-Funktion ein, sagst das Signal was ankommt soll Volume sein und anschließend musst du nur den Fader hoch und runter bewegen und er schreibt ihm die Funktion zu! 

Soweit die Theorie


----------

